# Estacion de Gasolina



## SSAD (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola amigos, primero quiero decir que soy nuevo en el foro y que espero que si el post esta en el lugar equivocado (porque no se me ocurrio ningun otro donde postearlo) por favor moverlo a donde pertenece (siento las molestias).

Para no extenderme mucho, en mi clase se ha propuesto un proyecto de para dentro de 3 dias una mini-estacion de gasolina, con entrada de teclado decimal, un contador con la capacidad de recibir entrada tanto de dinero como de monto de gasolina (el usuario elige la opcion, ademas minimo 1 litro y maximo 5 litros). no tengo ni la mas minima idea de como hacerlo. tengo la configuracion del teclado, pues es lo unico que nos enseñaron en clase, pero no se como concatenar los contadores ni usar el temporizador para activar/desactivar la electrovalvula.

Agradezco que se tomen el tiempo para leer y me salvarian la vida () si me ayudan aunque sea un poco. GRACIAS.


----------



## ciri (Oct 4, 2007)

No hagas eso, nadie te va a contestar! no sirve!.


----------



## alepic (Oct 4, 2007)

tiene razon ciri, si dices que sos nuevo y recien te incribiste y ya pedis que te ayuden en un proyecto que solo tenes 3 dias para eso, es evidente que queres algo hecho y si buscas suficiente en google capaz lo encuentres.

bueno un pensamiento que vengo teniendo hace un rato, me parece medio estupido que supuestamente novatos siempre piden algo complejo y esto se viene repitiendo desde un tiempo a ahora, no es nada creible, por ejemplo, el mensaje al inicio de este hilo, que solo dio en clase la configuracion del teclado(que ni menciono que clase de teclado) y tiene que presentar un proyecto con memoria, timer, procesar datos y controlar valvulas.

yo creo que el que le responde a su solicitud esta perjudicando este foro ya que, a mi parecer es para compartir información y colaborar y no estar haciendo proyectos de ultima hora como pienzan muchos.

espero no ofender a nadie con mi forma de pensar y que los novatos que asi se hacen llamar se dediquen primero a jugar con leds y esas cosas simples de entrada antes de pedir maquilladamente las cosas.

un saludo 

Alejandro Garrido, alias ALEPIC


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Esto va sin animos de ofender a alguien y lo digo por lo que dice ALEPIC y no por el que inicio el foro, a quien no conozco.
No creo que se ofendan mas que los que intentan encontrar un salvavidas aca. poruqe de hecho muchos pensamos como vos.
Cada vez que vemso un mensaje que se titula "Urgente" "Ayuda por favor" mas de la mitad de las veces es alguien que ni sabe lo que quiere pero lo quiere para ayer, y que tampoco sabe como hacerlo una vez que se lo expliquen.
El problema es que esa gente no tiene por lo general interes genuino de aprender sino de zafar, entocnes quienes responden se gastan en darle todo hecho y ellos ni gracias, y si algo sale mal o no se peude se quejan.
Moraleja, ellos zafan (o no) y no devuelven nada a la comunidad, ya que despues de ese post no vuelven hasta que necesitan algo mas.
Lamentablemente no creo que se peuda evitarlos, mas que no contestarles si a alguien le parece que no se lo merecen (cada uno es libre verdad?) No estoy de acuerdo con dividir el foro en una parte para experimentados y otra para los novatos (como alguna vez alguien opino). Cuando ingrese aqui sabia poco y nada pero queria aprender todo lo posible y dia a dia lo voya haciendo gracias al aporte de mucha gente.

Saludos a todos.

PD:Se que esto sale del tema mal, pero el mensaje de alepic me dio cuerda. Ah y a SSAD, eso que quieres hacer, sin conocimientos, en tres dias, parece poco menso que imposible.


----------



## SSAD (Oct 5, 2007)

Gracias por los comentarios chicos y aprecio la opninion *sarcastico*, ya logre hacer la mayoria por mi cuenta y parece que lograre terminarlo, asi que no hay necesidad de preguntarles mas. si quieren anexo luego el diseño del proyecto para ver como quedo =D. 

PD: soy nuevo en el foro, pero no significa que me trateis como tal, eso es rudo porque vosotros lo fuisteis alguna vez.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Como dije antes SSAD, el mensaje no iba dirijido particularmente a vos, era una respuesta al de ALEPIC.

Si hubiese sabido como te hubiese ayudado. Pero con la información que diste se hacia muy dificil. Aqui se trata a los nuevos igual a que a todos. Tu diste muy poca información sobre un proyecto muy complejo y aparentaste no tener muchso conocimientos. Hacer ese proyecto bien requiere conocimientos que al parecer si tienes al fin de cuentas.

Te pido perdon si te sentiste ofendido por mi post, repito que no era la intensión dado que estamso aqui para opinar y no apra ofender.

Me gustaria ver como te quedo a fin de cuentas. Y espero que sigas contribuyendo a la comunidad.

Saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## SSAD (Oct 5, 2007)

Gracias, y lo se, el post no iba dirigido a vos tampoco ;D. Estoy a punto de lograrlo, pero tengo un pequeño detalle: no se como hacer que los 74192 cuenten en forma descendiente en vez de ascendiente. Saben algo acerca de eso?
a ver, para que no digan que no doy la información adecuada:

estoy haciendo 3 contadores usando 74192, o sea contadores asincronos hasta de 0 a 9. resulta que como es cuenta regresiva, tengo que hacer los contadores descendientes, y pues, nos han enseñado a hacer los contadores con flip-flops no mas. Me he informaciónrmado de que tiene un pin para hacer los contadores en cascada, asi que ya resolvi esa parte, pero aun necesito hacerlos descendientes. Pueden ayudar u opinar al respecto?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Se logra mandando los pulsos de clock por la pata: Nº 4, CPD  (Count Down Clock Pulse Input)


----------



## SSAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Grax man, ya con eso me las apaño un poco con relacion a eso. Estamos (con mi grupo de trabajo) en la recta final. Tenemos la configuracion del teclado y colocamos un comparador para resetear los contadores, usamos un 555 para colocar el tiempo que el contador estara activo. ;D


----------

